# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Посоветуйте фотогалерею

## Vyrd

Приветствую всех!

Такая у мня проблема. Нужно залить и офромить в виде фотогалереи 2млн. фоток. Будет 12 каталогов, ~ по 200000тыщ. в каждом.

Подскажите кто сталкивался с большими объемами фоток, какой скрипт тут подойдет?
Заранее спасибо

----------


## xyi1234

jquery подойдет. пример тут  - только он постоянно меняется, надо найти по ссылкам.

----------


## notarget

Проще Jalbum использовать. Тем более это и для SEO на пользу пойдет - столько страниц на сайте прибавится!

----------

